# Thinking of having IVF in Ireland: advice appreciated.



## Littlefeet78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
Fertility friends has been a great source of information and support for me in the past and I am hoping it will be again today. I am looking for info on Irish clinics, specifically in the Dublin/ "greater Dublin" area and more specifically IM Dublin, or Claine.

Some background: I am Irish and DH is Bermudian. We live and work in Bermuda, where healthcare is extremely expensive and covered by insurance; however, because we live on a small island, many treatments covered by our insurance providers are performed in the US/ overseas. The problem we have is that none of the insurers here cover fertility issues and IVF is only available on island through partnership with a US clinic (stim  here, travel there). For that reason we had IUIs done here in 2012, 2013 and 2014  (no joy)and we have been travelling to the Czech Republic for the last year for IVF. After 3 full cycles, 2 negative, one chem preg, and no frosties in any of them, we are exhausted and looking for other options- it is streasful and very disruptive to life/work etc to have to travel so far and be away for so long. 

So here we are are trying to decide whether to stick with the Czech clinic or, take a deep breath and consider the US with its scarily high fees, or look at Ireland, Spain or Greece. We have no choice but to travel so it is weighing up higher cost but stim closer to home and potentially have less disruption to work/ our lives, or try overseas again and have potentially more tries but major disruption.

In many respects there is a massive "pull," for me to cycle at home. My parents are fully supportive of what we are doing and staying with them for a month would be sonlovely and far better than a month in a hotel apartment, no matter how well appointednit is! I have reservations though because I am 38, have PCOS and half a thyroid and my case is not straightforward.  I haven't lived at home for over 20 years so I don't feel I know enough about the procedures/ practices in Ireland to make an informed decision and that is why I am asking for your help.  Any and all info/comments/ observations gratefully received.

Thanks for taking the time to read this,
Littlefeet.


----------



## rooftop (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Littlefeet

I'm in Dublin and just cycled in London (in january!) having met with and researched most of the Irish clinics!
I'll DM you tomorrow with what info I know about options in Ireland and the UK too for your consideration.

X


----------



## Littlefeet78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks a million. I really appreciate your willingness to help.
Littlefeet.


----------

